# Yarn Shops on the West Coast



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

We will be visiting several cities on the West Coast (of the US and Canada) in late September. I know I can look up yarn shops in the online yarn shop finder. But what I am really after is your favorites in Vancouver, Victoria, BC, Seattle, Astoria, San Francisco and Santa Barbara. What are your favorites in those cities KPers?


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Charleen if you are driving stop in Bellingham. Its about half way between Vancouver B.C. and Seattle. Check out Northwest Yarns and Apple yarns. If you let me know when you'll be here I'll treat you to coffee or tea


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

It would be nice to be a road trip, haven't done that in a long time. This trip happens to be a cruise that starts in Vancouver and ends in Los Angeles (where I live, why I didn't include that in the cities we are visiting. We will have a couple of extra days before things start in Vancouver.



dragonkeeper1 said:


> Charleen if you are driving stop in Bellingham. Its about half way between Vancouver B.C. and Seattle. Check out Northwest Yarns and Apple yarns. If you let me know when you'll be here I'll treat you to coffee or tea


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, we are fairly close to the border.If things are slow you can always call. Vancouver has some of the best Chinese restaurants around. And if you like fabric be sure and look at sari row.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

dragonkeeper1 said:


> Charleen if you are driving stop in Bellingham. Its about half way between Vancouver B.C. and Seattle. Check out Northwest Yarns and Apple yarns. If you let me know when you'll be here I'll treat you to coffee or tea


We will be making a road trip in August from Ontario Canada through the States and will pass through Bellingham on our way to my old neighbourhood on Vancouver Island. Hopefully we can stop in. Does your shop have a website?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Charleen, I've been to Knit and Pearl in Santa Barbara where I found lovely yarn and very nice helpful ladies. I am presently in Spokane, Wa. visiting and have found a yarn shop that has some beautiful yarn called Three Irish Girls, look them up online their yarn is to die for. What I also liked was the fact that the business is located in Minnesota so we are keeping the jobs here in the U.S.A. Hope to meet you someday at ABYC.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Charleen, I live in Victoria. We have Beehive on Douglas st which has a great variety of yarns but is expensive. My favorite yarnshop is on estevan in oak bay. It has an ongoing sidewalk sale this time of year. Also, if your in mill bay, whippletree junction along the main highway has 2 great yarnshops, one has 20% off in August and the other has local homespun. Happy cruising


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I drool in Great Yarns, in Everett Washington


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

I like Main Street Yarn in Mill Creek. Mill creek is part way between Seattle and Everett off I 5.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

If you are in Seattle and want a nice day trip across the sound, take the ferry to Bainbridge Island and visit Churchmouse Yarns & Teas. It is a beautiful shop full of friendly sales people and wonderful yarns. Our little town has many lovely shops and restaurants as well. Everything is a short walk from the ferry dock.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with The Quiet Knitter, Churchmouse Yarns is worth the trip. Beautiful yarns. I stop by there when I visit my daughter.


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Favorites in Santa Barbara Re, Loop and Leaf which is in anold home just off the downtown drag. Their selection of yarns is really outstanding and they are displayed in a way hanging on pegs on the walls that just beg to be bought. I head for this place when I want something in yarn for a project. Cardigan is also a favorite in SB, a small cottege on State St. That is loaded with yummy yarns and very friendly help. I do notice that Knit and Purl is closed, may need to check that one out.

San Francisco has a number of shops but two that I always go to are Artfiber in downtown San Francisco which has very unique yarns for making interesting projects, they do a lot of their own yarn design. The shop is up a flight of stairs on Sutter St. greenwich Yarn shop is my other favorite. she has a lovely shop with a pocket garden that on a sunny day must be a wonderful place to knit. I like in particular her choice of lace weight yarns, she has a really great collection of that weight.

Good luck with your search for yarn.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I second Quiet Knitter's Churchmouse Yarns and Teas. In the midst of the most delightful little town on Bainbridge Island. Still hoping to retire there!

A second choice in Seattle for me would be the Weaving Works, in the University District. Wonderful.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Between San Francisco and Santa Barbara, beginning from SF... there is Half Moon Bay... a wonderful little community. There Fengari, 415 Main St · Half Moon Bay
(650) 726-2550 

Next is Betty's Fabrics in Santa Maria, where you'll find wonderful yarns: (805) 922-2181 - 1627 S Broadway, Santa Maria, CA 93454(Near Donovan Park). Don't let the name lead you astray. The bigger part of the shop is dedicated to wonderful yardage - the adjacent shop is dedicated to yarns, glorious yarn. This is the stop that got me started knitting once again. 

Since you're headed towards Santa Barbara, I suggest you stop in Solvang, a wonderful "Danish" community; full of good places to eat and shop. Village Spinning and Weaving
(805) 686-1192; 425 Alisal Rd Ste B. If you're into needlework go to Solvang Needlework; 805) 688-6151; 1578 Mission Dr. 

These are but a few of the shops I can recommend. I assume you'll be driving down the CA coast... you'll also drive past Soquell, Santa Cruz, Watsonville... I'm sure they have yarn shops as well. 

Santa Barbara is wonderful to visit. I wasn't knitting when my daughter attended the University, so I can't recommend. However, I do know they have yarns shops: Loop and Leaf, Santa Barbara Knitting Studio and Cardigans. The city is quite a town; has something for everyone; I'm sure you won't be disappointed with their yarns. 

What a fabulous trip you will be undertaking. Have fun!!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

In San Francisco, I would recommend Atelier Yarns, 1945 Divisadero St. Near California St. 415/771-1550

Across the bay in Alameda, I like Needle in a Haystack, 1734 Clement Ave.. 510/522-0404. Toll free - 877/429-7822


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

kniturassoff said:


> Hi Charleen, I live in Victoria. We have Beehive on Douglas st which has a great variety of yarns but is expensive. My favorite yarnshop is on estevan in oak bay. It has an ongoing sidewalk sale this time of year. Also, if your in mill bay, whippletree junction along the main highway has 2 great yarnshops, one has 20% off in August and the other has local homespun. Happy cruising


What is the name of the one on Estevan in Oak Bay? thanks.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

CharleenR said:


> It would be nice to be a road trip, haven't done that in a long time. This trip happens to be a cruise that starts in Vancouver and ends in Los Angeles (where I live, why I didn't include that in the cities we are visiting. We will have a couple of extra days before things start in Vancouver.


You must be going on an Alaska cruise, or maybe it is a repositioning one. Yes the wool shop in Victoria on Douglas Street called Beehive is expensive but it is an amazing shop with so much to boggle your mind, love the place.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, keep them coming! The Sept. trip will be a cruise but we are about to take a road trip this weekend to Paso Robles to visit some friends. And I am driving so can take a detour or two (even though my two companions are not knitters) We are going to get off the read in Los Olivos and probably at San Luis Obispo as well. I don't know if we will make it in to Solvang though I have been there before, fun place to shop and hang out.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

If your are going down the Oregon Coast on hwy 101...which you really should..it is GORGEOUS....Oceans views that will take your breath away...stop in at Yarn for All Seasons in South Beach just south of Newport and then on down to Florence to visit Happy Kampers Yarn barn.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

It is a repositioning cruise (it will move from Alaska to Vancouver before we step onboard) I have been all the cities we are visiting but a long time ago before I got back into knitting.



Marly said:


> You must be going on an Alaska cruise, or maybe it is a repositioning one. Yes the wool shop in Victoria on Douglas Street called Beehive is expensive but it is an amazing shop with so much to boggle your mind, love the place.


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think so. Also check out Spincycle Yarn.They sell online or at the Saturday Farmers Market. They don't have a shop. Their yarn is utterly yummy.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am so glad that you will be visiting the West Coast. The yarn shop in Astoria, Oregon is Custom Threads. It is a very nice shop with lots of yarn selections and quilting fabric. Welcome to Astoria.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! I actually live on the west coast (live inland but work in Long Beach, California). I haven't been to Astoria since I was 20 (more than 25 years ago, there am dating myself). That trip was the last I took with my parents before getting married. We started in Los Angeles and drove from there to Vancouver, BC Canada and east along the Tran Canandian highway as far as Calgary before dropping back into the US in Glacier Park, and Yellowstone and working our way back west.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

cynthiaknits said:


> I drool in Great Yarns, in Everett Washington


Me too. I love Great Yarns.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Am in Solvang right now and did get a chance to peruse both Solvang Needlework and Village Spinning. Nice stuff! I really was surprised however at Rasmussen's who had yarn up on the second floor where the quilting stuff is. Also surprise that hubby indulged me that that is a different issue.....maybe because we went to a wine tasting room before we went shopping! Anyway got some nice yarn at both Rasmussen's and the Village Spinnin shop. Will go back to the Needlepoint place if I have a chance tomorrow.

Looking forward to the longer trip in September. I think I might have forgotten to mention the stop we are making in Astoria in September.



Palenque1978 said:


> Between San Francisco and Santa Barbara, beginning from SF... there is Half Moon Bay... a wonderful little community. There Fengari, 415 Main St · Half Moon Bay
> (650) 726-2550
> 
> Next is Betty's Fabrics in Santa Maria, where you'll find wonderful yarns: (805) 922-2181 - 1627 S Broadway, Santa Maria, CA 93454(Near Donovan Park). Don't let the name lead you astray. The bigger part of the shop is dedicated to wonderful yardage - the adjacent shop is dedicated to yarns, glorious yarn. This is the stop that got me started knitting once again.
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Am in Solvang right now and did get a chance to peruse both Solvang Needlework and Village Spinning. Nice stuff! I really was surprised however at Rasmussen's who had yarn up on the second floor where the quilting stuff is. Also surprise that hubby indulged me that that is a different issue.....maybe because we went to a wine tasting room before we went shopping! Anyway got some nice yarn at both Rasmussen's and the Village Spinnin shop. Will go back to the Needlepoint place if I have a chance tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to the longer trip in September. I think I might have forgotten to mention the stop we are making in Astoria in September.


Thanks for the review on those shops. I had forgotten about Rasmussen's; I'm glad you mentioned it. I had to smile about your hubby's indulgence... yes, it must have been the wine. Whatever it was... I'm happy for you. I'm also happy that you're in Solvang... I enjoy it so much. Let us know what you think of Needlepoint. Speaking of needlepoint; which I don't do, but wish I did because today I bought a booklet that has designs for needlepoint paperdolls. They're simply adorable. I loved paperdolls as a child; I guess I still do. LOL Now I must learn to do needlepoint.


----------

